# Standing Rock Protest Veterans Got Played



## Marauder06 (Dec 7, 2016)

Do we really not have a thread on Standing Rock?  Searched for one and didn't find it.

Were the veterans who went to Standing Rock treated like "useful idiots" to support a far-left ideological agenda, and then literally left out in the cold after they had served their purpose?



> It seems like the veterans who supported the call, many of whom had noble intentions and some of whom I know personally, were basically used as “useful idiots” to promote Mr. Clark’s far-left agenda.  Now, facing extreme hardship, they’ve been left out to dry.  No worries though; after all, according to the protest organizers themselves, the veterans and other outside supporters “served their purpose.”  With $1.2 million in the bank, and the national spotlight shining bright, I’ll leave it up to you to decide what that “purpose” actually was.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 8, 2016)

Weird right....????


----------



## kb2012 (Dec 8, 2016)

I found this stuff really interesting, so I read the actual court case in DC where the tribe filed a preliminary injunction against DAPL and it contradicts everything you see in the news media. DAPL did not need permitting to build the pipeline because 99% of it is on private land, the 1% that isn't on private was given class II and class III archaeological surveys to determine the likelihood of sacred artifacts in the immediate area, the Army Corps of Engineers sent multiple requests for consultation to the tribes in the area and 57 of them responded and gave them the go ahead for the project (except for this tribe), multiple requests to the tribe in question were ignored or brushed aside, and the kicker? At its closest point, it actually only comes within 1/2 mile of the reservation. Doesn't actually cross it. 

I read a comment on one of the articles that claimed DAPL offered the tribe 11 million in hush money, and they countered with 50 million, so DAPL rerouted it. Not sure the validity of the claim though.


----------



## CDG (Dec 8, 2016)

I enjoyed reading this article.  I hadn't been following Standing Rock, and there was a lot of information that I was unaware of.  I always assume there's more to the story than what the press reports, so this was a great chance to get a synopsis of the entire affair.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 8, 2016)

Wes Clark Jr. Mr. Poster Boy for the protest. 

The same guy who stated the Army is a socialist organization. (He's a vet) 

The same guy who criticizes the elites for being the last ones in and the first ones out and don't share the hardships. 

Yeah.....that "Guy"


----------



## CDG (Dec 8, 2016)

Centermass said:


> The same guy who criticizes the elites for being the last ones in and the first ones out and don't share the hardships.



Do you mind elaborating on this?


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 8, 2016)

Centermass said:


> Wes Clark Jr. Mr. Poster Boy for the protest.
> 
> The same guy who stated the Army is a socialist organization. (He's a vet)
> 
> ...



The Army is basically a socialist organization.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 8, 2016)

back to the OP.
I hope they feel that they were used, it might open some eyes and make folks start thinking.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 8, 2016)

It's not the first time vets have been exploited for a cause--or for some big shot's self aggrandizement--and it won't be the last. A lot of my brothers-in-arms were embraced by the Left because it lent credence to the Left's anti-war agenda...while at the same time the Left was cultivating the stereotype of the veteran as a drug-addled, baby killer. A lot of guys just didn't get it; they figured if they grew their hair and joined the hippies they'd get some acceptance, instead of contempt.

Same shit as above. Different day.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 23, 2016)

Jane Fonda joined the protest, if you have any friends out there, ask them to withdraw.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 23, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> Jane Fonda joined the protest, if you have any friends out there, ask them to withdraw.



Linky?

To add -

Whether true or not, fuck Jane Fonda. 

Just because.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 23, 2016)

She led the rally in Los Angeles: Jane Fonda Celebrates 79th Birthday By Standing In Solidarity With Standing Rock | The Huffington Post


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 23, 2016)

"Like" for the link.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 23, 2016)

I


----------



## Gunz (Dec 23, 2016)

So glad she's got 14 years on me...That means I may be able to party my ass off when that cunt bitch buys the farm. Lest we forget...here she is, entertaining the "troops."


----------

